# Looking for repair manual



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Is there a Haynes or Chiltons Repair manual for our cars....If not is there any other kind out there?:confused


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

If you plan to keep your car, do yourself a favor and buy the factory manuals from Helm Inc. You might even find a set that's used on eBay. Whatever you pay for them, they will return many times over. Mine are dog-eared with notes in the margins and tips like Lars tune-up ideas that I've collected over the years.
Bill


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Old Indian said:


> If you plan to keep your car, do yourself a favor and buy the factory manuals from Helm Inc. You might even find a set that's used on eBay. Whatever you pay for them, they will return many times over. Mine are dog-eared with notes in the margins and tips like Lars tune-up ideas that I've collected over the years.
> Bill


Hey Bill:

Is this the approporiate manual:

Helm Incorporated: Product

Thanks,

HSV.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jbranontn said:


> Is there a Haynes or Chiltons Repair manual for our cars....If not is there any other kind out there?:confused


I have a Chilton's manual that covers GTO/Tempest/Lemans '68 - '73. I would think there must be one for earlier cars too. Ames, Year One and OPG have a multitude of manuals including chassis service, body, wiring and owners. Ames and OPG have a factory shop manuals on cd. I've also purchased MOTOR Auto Repair Manuals for a specific year that came in handy from e-bay. My 1974 manual covered pontiacs '68 - '74. Also covered other manufacturers. Lots of different spec pages and how to's.


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

HSV,

You have the right company, but the link is for a 2006 GTO. I saw a set of Helm Inc. manuals for 1969 on eBay. You might find a deal for yours as well. I also have the manuals from Motor and Chiltons but the factory manuals are still the best bet. For example, I pulled up a wiring diagram in one of the Chilton's books and found two wires missing from the diagram. They were present on the factory manual diagram and it turned out to be critical to finding my problem. Many of the diagrams in Doug Roe's Rochester Carburetor book came directly from the factory manuals. The CDs are great if you are searching for something specific, but I find having the book with me in the shop is easier to use than a laptop. There are times when I would like to have both. You can find a lot of information in magazines, too. There are plenty of GTO and Pontiac articles that include lessons learned that never made it to the shop manuals. Good luck.
Bill


----------

